# Finally caught the five together



## squatting dog (Aug 10, 2019)

For some reason, my last five rescues are never in one place together. Today, I caught them all coming outside at once.


----------



## jujube (Aug 10, 2019)

How cute!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 10, 2019)

I'm sure they are all sweetie pies! ❤


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 10, 2019)

OMG, how precious!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2019)

Happy little group, very cute! ❤


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 10, 2019)

I can only see 3


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 10, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I can only see 3


Toby, the darker tan in front, Lucy, the black one with her butt to us, Butter the light tan behind Toby. Hoppy, the white blob (turned his head away ) all the way to the back, and Roxie, small brown to the left of Lucy.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 10, 2019)

What precious fur babies.


----------

